# Anyone ever take course from Special Arms Tactical Training?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm taking an active shooter course with them later in the month. They are out of Schenectady NY. From the emails I've gotten it appears they aren't going to be using Simunitions. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Any reason for training with a relative unknown company from out of state? They're not like a well known SIG Academy, Smith & Wesson, ThunderRanch kind of place. I ask because MSP STOP guys do a decent Active Killer program. Thing is if we all train same way, multiple agency responses would be less of a cluster F*** if we were all doing the same thing. Curious why you're heading out of state for an unknown that's all, not at all meant as kick in the pants. I could get you contact info for STOP teams guys if you like, bonus you being closer to Westover.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Well this company from NY is coming into our area and holding the course. A) It's overtime (yay!) B) I don't have the choice on who runs it C) If its any sort of training that has to do with keeping myself alive or others than I'm for it. Just wondering if anyone has any dealings with them.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey if they bring real guns, you can then arrest them...just hope they bring some good ones...then you can "keep them".


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh don't get me wrong....I'm all for training and Oscar Tango for the troops...This is where the old school dinosaur "leaders" of our agencies fail...no cooperation or training between agencies due to old grudges....
From a firearm instructors point of view who has trained people in this...if theres no Sim/Airsoft being utilized it's not going to have optimal training time....people need the hands on...it's a vital portion you miss.


----------



## bmk67 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am not sure if you have already gone to the class and this post is to late. I have taken the active shooter class with S.A.T.T and it was great. The Instructors were all great. It is one of the best classes I have been a part of, and we did use simunition. You *will* have a blast and learn a lot, I know I did.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

bmk67 said:


> I am not sure if you have already gone to the class and this post is to late. I have taken the active shooter class with S.A.T.T and it was great. The Instructors were all great. It is one of the best classes I have been a part of, and we did use simunition. You *will* have a blast and learn a lot, I know I did.


above +1;

They are the balls! I've been through Basher Tactical version in 02' and then this course run by SATT in Granville, MA last month. One of the guys is MSP and from what I've seen in both of these courses taken and other materials, the doctrines and tactics are 90%+ similar. I'd love my agency to get MSP Stop to teach us too, however, I'm certain these courses are lacking nothing.


----------

